# 2WD or AWD?



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey guys. X-trail is my first AWD vehicle, and I have a question. Which way is better to drive, FWD position, or Auto? Right now I am using FWD, and when its raining, switching to Auto.


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

poruchik_r said:


> Hey guys. X-trail is my first AWD vehicle, and I have a question. Which way is better to drive, FWD position, or Auto? Right now I am using FWD, and when its raining, switching to Auto.


FWD all sumer long on pavement , when snow come I will put it on auto mode or awd on very bad snow accumulation


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I have left mine on Auto for a year now. However, I have noticed that acceleration on dry payment is a little better on FWD mode.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm with sd333 on this one.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Indeed. 2WD all summer long, rain or shine. I only intend to switch to "AUTO" when it snows or ice is a concern. "LOCK" only when I'm in over my head, like extracating myself from an invented parking spot in a snowy ditch last winter because there isn't enough bloody parking at Georgian Peaks Ski Club.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm using auto all the way...and i get 9km/l.... :thumbup: lock only when i am pushing it hard....


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

I drive it in FWD when sunny, and switch to Auto when it's raining or icy/snowing. Have never had to use the lock feature


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

gingertwist said:


> I drive it in FWD when sunny, and switch to Auto when it's raining or icy/snowing. Have never had to use the lock feature


Sunny - FWD
Rain/snow - AWD (with manual trans. it's too easy to spin the front wheels when it's wet)
deep mud or snow - lock


----------

